# EDC, EWC, SDC & WDC defined.



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Every Day Carry (EDC) is pretty much a universal term. But my one thread started to blossom into new terminologies. I feel they are important to the flashaholic lexicon so let's define them. 

EDC - Every day carry. The flashlight you carry everyday. Probably something you feel is all purpose and covers you in most circumstances. QIII's and Fenix's are 2 popular choices. Typically small and bright for flashaholics. Keychain type and minimags also fit the bill for people wanting something "just in case."

EWC - "...which to me means EveryWhere Carry, on my person at all times, at home, at work, at play, in the bathroom, in the bedroom, in the garage, everywhere" -Blazer (Probably small as well, but how is this different than EDC's -TRON3)

SDC- "Sunday & Dress Carry, or simply Sunday Carry" Any event where you will be dressed in a suit or business casual such as office work, weddings, parties, etc." (Specifically coined for the Fenix L1P.) These would tend to be small, but sleekness is key. Inova models may fit here as well due to the narrow sleek design, and chrome tips. -TRON3

WDC - Work Day Carry. "I use my Fenix L1P as a WDC (*W*ork *D*ay *C*arry) because it's small and bright enough to be used behind computers and it is small enough to be carried on the belt without being overly conspicuious and gaudy." -Diggdug13

Thoughts?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel EDC already encompasses EWC and WDC. My current "SDC" is sleek/special enough that I EDC it.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I feel EDC already encompasses EWC and WDC. My current "SDC" is sleek/special enough that I EDC it.


 
I'd have to agree on the EWC, sounds like a EDC clone. But I still feel WDC is valid because it could be a light they are required to carry for the job, and not their personal choice.

Let's see what the people say.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 5, 2006)

I think we need to add ENC- every night carry. Is it just me, or does anyone else use different flashlights when they go out at night. During the day, all I have is the peak matterhorn, but at night I throw on the my brinkman maxfire along with it. Am I alone?:candle:


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hrmm, by your definitions:

EDC: Fenix L1P and Vital Gear FB2 with BOG Module
EWC: Fenix L1P (ALWAYS! ALWAYS!)
SDC: Fenix L1P and Vital Gear FB2 with BOG Module
WDC: Fenix L1P and Vital Gear FB2 with BOG Module

I also have a dimmer light of some sort about with me 90% of the time but it rotates... right now, it's a Solitaire mod with a sanded Nichia CS on a AAA-sized LiON cell. Sometimes it may be an CMG Infinity Ultra, sometimes it may be the River Rock 2xAAA light and sometimes it may be a Quest minimag clone with a sanded down Snow 29 LED on a LiON and dummy cell.

Edited to add: ENC: Still the Fenix and Vital Gear

We may also need a AHC or 'around the house carry' which would be either the Solitaire CS mod or the Quest Snow 29 mod. For when I really don't need any throw but a huge wide beam is what I want.

And we may also need an IWC or 'in the woods carry' which for me, in addition to the above Fenix, Vital Gear and dimmer light would be a Mag 2C with a UW0K on a multi level nFlex and 2 18650 cells and currently has an LEDBeam reflector which gives a bit less throw than the Mag reflector, but created about a 20% larger hotspot which I like.


----------



## Blazer (Jan 5, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> I think we need to add ENC- every night carry. Is it just me, or does anyone else use different flashlights when they go out at night. During the day, all I have is the peak matterhorn, but at night I throw on the my brinkman maxfire along with it. Am I alone?:candle:


 
Interesting...

And here's another brain teaser, can your EDC, ENC, EWC, SDC, WDC all be the same light?


My distinction between the EDC and the EWC is that the EWC is with me all the time, whereas my EDC is only with me when I go out of the house or out of the office, I can't carry a SF 6P around when I'm in boxers but my fenix on a lanyard can be unobtrusive anywhere anytime.

But I don't have a problem with EDC representing EWC, I'll defer to the real nutjob flashaholics on this site (of which I hope to become oneday....wiping the envious tear from my eye)

Good glossary though, thanks for posting.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> I think we need to add ENC- every night carry. Is it just me, or does anyone else use different flashlights when they go out at night. During the day, all I have is the peak matterhorn, but at night I throw on the my brinkman maxfire along with it. Am I alone?:candle:


 
Hmmm, Probably a more rare carry. From the few posts I see, I presume most people just bring their EDC. But a number of people must live in area's without street lights and need a night light.

When I am home I carry an Inova as a battery drainer and for taking out the trash in the dark.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 5, 2006)

tron3 said:


> ...WDC is valid because it could be a light they are required to carry for the job, and not their personal choice.



Ah! OK, I see the difference now. 




Blazer said:


> And here's another brain teaser, can your EDC, ENC, EWC, SDC, WDC all be the same light?


In the non-technical lighting life I have, yes. Like I said, there are a couple of versatile lights that can serve multiple purposes.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Blazer said:


> ..
> But I don't have a problem with EDC representing EWC, I'll defer to the real nutjob flashaholics on this site (of which I hope to become oneday....wiping the envious tear from my eye)...


 
<hugs> There there now, Blazer. Many Flashaholic wannabe's still go on to lead productive lives.

Just remember the difference. A true flashaholic is many to most of the behaviors of people on this site.

A Nut Job is someone where you can only find their Fenix via a cavity check. 
I'll let you think about that one. :thinking:


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well of course in my eyes WDC is valid, in my line of work (Navy), I carry a small bright usable light for Mainenance inspections and room inspections as well as general use light (Fenix, TW4). My EDC is far too big to be used for that purpose so I have to switch them out when I get home (PM6 Superbird mod). and S&DC lights are my purrdy lights for when I dress up (Bare Al McLux III PD, Proto TnC N cell or LionCub)

but I am honored that the term WDC "might" catch on..

Thank you
Doug


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 5, 2006)

EDC covers it all for me. I don't switch due to times of day or day of week.


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2006)

How about FDC for Formal Dress Carry instead of SDC? SDC sounds too tied to a certain religion that not everybody shares.


----------



## xochi (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe that the term "EDC" exists because the lights, knives, guns etc that fit the bill for this use have really proven themselves to the carrier(s). They get discussed enough that typing that out becomes tedious. I think that anyone who carries a flashlight "every day" will use it at work and the only value in defining a light as a work light would be if ones job has special requirements that the light must meet to be effective. In this case we might as well be discussing the lights use within the profession and the term denotes the light as well as the profession ie "duty light". Obviously a duty light is carried by a cop, security guard, military, emt etc and the term conveys a good bit of info. 

Using initials for just conveying that a light is used at work seems that it would just cause more confusion. Do you work in a sewer, hospital or bank? Are you an electrician , a veterinarian or an appraiser? All WDC really conveys is that you are getting paid while carrying it. We want to communicate better and I think more initials is a step back. 

As for the other terms , EWC might really say something about a light because this implies that you carry it even into the shower and to bed. This would be a class of lights that is extremely unobtrusive and likely worn. I personally think that very few lights would meet this criteria. I doubt that the term , at this point, is useful enough to warrant initializing. 

As for Sunday & Dress Carry , I think that just plain Dress Carry or Formal Carry is better since it doesn't assume everyone gets dressed up and goes to church. "Dress Carry" also requires no awkward reaching for an ampersand. It could be argued that "Shelf Queen" already serves very well to communicate the idea of a prized light that is only carried on special occasions.


----------



## magic79 (Jan 5, 2006)

and we need more acronyms because...? :huh2:


----------



## jayflash (Jan 5, 2006)

Old Arc AAA & Inova MicroLight are EDC. E1L, E2e, G2, Scorpion, U60, or Q3 are WDC. L1P is OOMOOW (often on me outside of work). Arc LS is my SDC.

'Scuse me while I (kiss the sky) moov along and graze elsewhere.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 5, 2006)

EDC: Nuwai TM-310H.
EWC: ????
SDC: AAA [email protected]
WDC: When I was working 2AA incan in office drawer. Borrows 2D incan (supplier gift) while in shop. Did not use my then EDC a Solitaire at work if I can find another light.

???? I do not carry the same light everywhere. When I go out I have the little lights in my pockets. When I am home the 4AA lights on my nightstand get used most often. I got my 7x7mm at my computer table and a 2 in 1 area/flashlight on the kitchen counter.


----------



## xochi (Jan 5, 2006)

magic79 said:


> and we need more acronyms because...? :huh2:



Usually to convey information quickly and concisely. 

The above acronyms might help some folks feel like they are a part of something on account of the lingo they use . For some "coining" a term or acronym boosts self esteem. There was a feller here who called himself Aten Imago who just loved trying to "coin" terms, IIRC , he was especially fond of acronyms.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 5, 2006)

People EDC their E2E,
while some prefer the L1P,
which usually serves as an EWC.

Hey, don't ask me why,
I think'a real EWC is the Firefli.
You may say "Hey, that's not carry, it's wear",
Well, I don't really care.
As long as it illuminates, 
my needs it can satiate. 

Now we come to the SDC,
sleek and small its gotta be,
so we look back to the L1P,
which happens to be my EDC.

The WDC's gotta be a little tougher,
Increasing its size, I can give a lil' buffer,
If you were an L.E.O,
An M6 might be the way to go.

But if you are a computer geek,
Just stick to the abovementioned sleek.
so be it EDC, EWC, SDC and WDC,
the winner is the L1P.


----------



## bruner (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice work LEDcandle!

How about this acronym:
F.I.D.A.C.A.D.B.C.A.

Flashlight I Dream About Carying All Day But Can't Afford.

Too long? Maybe.

Dan


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2006)

bruner said:


> Nice work LEDcandle!
> 
> How about this acronym:
> F.I.D.A.C.A.D.B.C.A.
> ...



Hmm. The shorter acronym for this is "SF Beast"


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

carrot said:


> How about FDC for Formal Dress Carry instead of SDC? SDC sounds too tied to a certain religion that not everybody shares.


 

Well hey, FDC is more akin to my initials, it would honor me even more. But as the inventor, it's my call. Sunday & Dress Carry it shall remain. More inclusive. 

No way I'm getting into this politically correct nonsense! We can't even say Merry Christmas DURING Christmas. I don't want to go off topic and get the thread locked so this will be my only comment.

Why should Christians bow all the time to the whim of other beliefs - even to the point of excluding their own! This is reverse discrimination. One that is cleverly self imposed. How about a little reverse respect for a change?

SDC it was created and SDC it shall stand. Period. Sunday can mean different things to different people, not just church. Many people like to go out on Sunday, and dress accordingly.


----------



## beezaur (Jan 5, 2006)

But then when you say something like, "You might like to SDC an EDC (or maybe an L1) where you can't EDC an M6," nobody knows what the heck you are talking about.

TMFA -- too many acronyms, IMHO. YMMV.

Scott


----------



## JimmyB (Jan 5, 2006)

Obviously the following is my opinion only and as a new guy admittedly holds less weight. However, I prefer to use fewer acronyms and abbreviations. Some basic ones are fine but it seems too often posters use acronyms or terms which leave me guessing. I also see people referring to models without using manufactures. M6, L1, L2, and others can have multiple meanings. Someone suggested that acronyms provide quick and concise communication. I would agree with the quick, but would argue that concise is compromised. It doesn't really take that long to type the whole term.



JimmyB

My EDC which is also my ATF is an L1 which I bought at LH w/PP. Just MHO, YMMV.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

beezaur said:


> But then when you say something like, "You might like to SDC an EDC (or maybe an L1) where you can't EDC an M6," nobody knows what the heck you are talking about.


 
Scott, odd...I just understood what the heck you said.

How can an EDC be an EDC if you don't carry it every day? Maybe we are being anal here. MUST we carry our EDC in "Every DARN Case" like some kind of Flashaholic religion?

I think 3 is enough. EWC, Every Where Carry, including showers, is just a little too weird. Flashaholics are already misunderstood people and we don't need a stigma attached as well.   

EDC - for our general EDC
SDC - for said Sunday and Dress occasions
WDC - For work day carry. Lights you MUST use for work, but maybe not by personal choice.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 5, 2006)

tron3 said:


> I think 3 is enough. EWC, Every Where Carry, including showers, is just a little too weird.



Then call me Mr Weirdo... 

haha.. nah, i don't really do tat all the time, but I do carry/wear a light to the shower when there is a storm and I expect a blackout. Although I don't NEED to, it's just an excuse to light up if the blackout hits, and I won't be fumbling around too much and using shampoo as a face wash instead.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 5, 2006)

magic79 said:


> and we need more acronyms because...? :huh2:


 
Because EDC is a very broad and inclusive term. The addition of two little acronyms lets a person quickly relay a meaning without having to go into long explanations. 

SDC, and WDC are very inclusive, yet broad enough, to set apart the differences in the flashlights we carry. Is you see my other poll of how many EDC-type lights do you carry, only one guy owns just one so far. The majoriity own more.

Not all EDC's are created or used alike. If we are to progress as a forum, we must have uniform terminology.

Maybe your question was tongue in cheek but I had to answer anyways. :bump:


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 5, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Because EDC is a very broad and inclusive term. The addition of two little acronyms lets a person quickly relay a meaning without having to go into long explanations.
> 
> SDC, and WDC are very inclusive, yet broad enough, to set apart the differences in the flashlights we carry. Is you see my other poll of how many EDC-type lights do you carry, only one guy owns just one so far. The majoriity own more.
> 
> ...



Yes great leader and inventor, pls lead us onward!  (sorry, no better icon )


----------



## magic79 (Jan 6, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Maybe your question was tongue in cheek but I had to answer anyways. :bump:


 
It was partially tongue-in-cheek and partially serious. If an acronym communicates better than the phrase (RADAR for example) that's great. But how far do we go here...GLTC, Green Light Tuesday Carry? (definitely tongue-in-cheek).

The other thing is, acronyms are not all that friendly for newbies and can be discouraging.


----------



## Brangdon (Jan 6, 2006)

tron3 said:


> Because EDC is a very broad and inclusive term. The addition of two little acronyms lets a person quickly relay a meaning without having to go into long explanations.


No, it doesn't. It creates more ambiguity. For example, "work" might be an office job, or it might be clearing forestry.

More importantly, it doesn't convey any meaning at all to newcomers, or to causal vistors who can't remember the acronym. It is a barrier to entry. As is "EDC" itself - I try to spell it out the first time I use it in a post. It's really not that hard to do.



> Not all EDC's are created or used alike. If we are to progress as a forum, we must have uniform terminology.


Terminology should be transparent, obvious, clear to newcomers. Please avoid acronyms.



> Maybe your question was tongue in cheek but I had to answer anyways.


I'm serious. Of course, it's just my opinion and I'm not anyone special here.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 6, 2006)

Suggestion

PDC

Personal Day Carry lights that you take with you
when engaging in personal affairs or activities


NDC

Never Day Carry

Lights you just don't or would rarely never carry with you


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 6, 2006)

I personally think we are discussing way too many acronyms. We have all gotten along so fine with EDC and now it's likely that these terms will even confuse the non-newbies.... Sometimes, less is more.

2 cents..


----------



## Learjet (Jan 6, 2006)

I want a BFG9000 light. :duck:


----------



## zespectre (Jan 6, 2006)

This thread reminds me of when I worked at the Pentagon. One day an air force guy comes up to me and says...
"I just got the CONUS, FIMIR, report from BuPers assigned from HQ and we need to QC this report ASAP before it's delivered to the LT 'cause the whole thing is FUBAR."

That was the day I realized I needed to move on to another job because I understood everything he'd just said. He didn't see the humor in the situation.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 6, 2006)

zespectre said:


> This thread reminds me of when I worked at the Pentagon. One day an air force guy comes up to me and says...
> "I just got the CONUS, FIMIR, report from BuPers assigned from HQ and we need to QC this report ASAP before it's delivered to the LT 'cause the whole thing is FUBAR."
> 
> That was the day I realized I needed to move on to another job because I understood everything he'd just said. He didn't see the humor in the situation.


 
But he got his point across quickly and easily, right? Guys, I know, sometimes less is more...but we are only talking about 4 acronyms here.

EDC, SDC, WDC, and the sometimes used ENC, Everynight carry. I'll start a new thread to start fresh.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess you don't see the humor in the situation either  
:naughty:


----------



## pcmike (Jan 6, 2006)

:lolsign: I just spit all over my LCD..  Now I gotta go clean it!   

By the way, as of today I'll be EDC'ing my EDC from HDS. :naughty: 



LEDcandle said:


> Yes great leader and inventor, pls lead us onward!  (sorry, no better icon )


----------



## tron3 (Jan 6, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Yes great leader and inventor, pls lead us onward!  (sorry, no better icon )


 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103467

New thread with the latest definitions.


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 6, 2006)

zespectre said:


> This thread reminds me of when I worked at the Pentagon. One day an air force guy comes up to me and says...
> "I just got the CONUS, FIMIR, report from BuPers assigned from HQ and we need to QC this report ASAP before it's delivered to the LT 'cause the whole thing is FUBAR."
> 
> That was the day I realized I needed to move on to another job because I understood everything he'd just said. He didn't see the humor in the situation.




Kinda reminds me of Good Morning Vietnam.
The VP is coming but that is on the QT and we better hurry cause the VP is a VIP or we'll all end up on KP...Soemthing like that but it was funny as hell.


----------



## xochi (Jan 6, 2006)

tron3 said:


> But he got his point across quickly and easily, right? Guys, I know, sometimes less is more...but we are only talking about 4 acronyms here.
> 
> EDC, SDC, WDC, and the sometimes used ENC, Everynight carry. I'll start a new thread to start fresh.




In my magnificence I felt that another acronym (even more extra special since we already use the initals for an industry established acronym) was needed, *CNC *or *C*amoflaged *N*on *C*ontribution. Since none of you were able to realize that you really needed this term, I Coineth it on your behalf and that it's use might proliferate and my glory grow I hath defineth it in the *NFT (N*ew *F*resh *T*hread) that is aforementionedeth....


----------



## dim (Jan 6, 2006)

CQ DX
QRZ?
QSL OM
QTH CPF
HI HI
EDC LX3
SDC X03
QRP RR 2AAA
QSL?
QRT

73
dim


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 6, 2006)

:help: All these acronyms make it impossible to undertsand. I understand a need for "some" acronyms, but I think it's these are just too much. 

I agree it will confuse newbies and stress the need for searching.


----------



## beezaur (Jan 6, 2006)

dim,

Morse is one thing, but. . .

My opinion on the use of acronyms in forums is that it should be minimized. I don't like having to constantly try to decopher what someone means. When I hit a certain point I stop reading the post and skip to something intelligible.

Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.

Scott


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 6, 2006)

Uhhhhhh,
EDC is understandable... it applies to a light that is always on you if you are wearing clothes. Normally, (for me) it is on my keychain--a Peak Matterhorn 3 LED light. 
EWC makes sense but it can be almost as short if you spell it out... say Work ... one more letter but if a person sees this
EDC Peak Ocean AAA 
Work Peak Mediterranean 2AA 
They know what Work is so it is not hard to understand. Now before we get anal and start listing lights that you have at work (nFlex WX1S 8AA Mag) it can generally be construed to be carried. 
EWC is rather odd since most people do not sleep, shower, get surgery etc with a flashlight on. I have worn my EDC on a lanyard 24/7 for five months in the desert but only on those unique occasions. DTG would be more accurate--Dog Tag Carry but it pushes something that is not normally done. 
I don't have a SDC since my EDC is my KCL (Key Chain Light), it is strong enough for that use so SDC is interchangable for EDC. Other oddities would be BOL (Black Out Light) BDC (Blood Detection Carry) EUL (Emergency Use Light) CL (Car Light) WL (Weapon Light) HL (Head Light) DL (Dog Light) WPC (Wife's Purse Carry) NSL (Night Stand Light) BPL (Back Packing Light) TL (Tent Lantern) LL (Loaner Light) and my personal favorite ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL (I Saw It On Candle Power Forums And Had to Buy It Don't Use It But Can't Get Rid Of It Because I Am A Flashaholic Never Carry Light)


----------



## xochi (Jan 6, 2006)

BentHeadTX said:


> and my personal favorite ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL (I Saw It On Candle Power Forums And Had to Buy It Don't Use It But Can't Get Rid Of It Because I Am A Flashaholic Never Carry Light)




Bent, that is an Acronym of exquisite beauty . Absolutely Gorgeous and I bet it just rolls off the tongue as well. Would you post a phoneticly spelled rendition? I believe that most of my lights are of the *ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL *variety so I'll find many opportunities to use this. My personal favorite as well! Well done!:goodjob: 

Oh, it's a joyous experience to pronounce *ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL *out loud! I think I'll right it down and stuff it in my wallet for when I need some cheering up


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, OK... now that you have put up with ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL there is actually the darkest, deepest, most hideous flashlight of them all. The one (or more!) flashlight(s) that many CPF'ers own but never want to talk about, think about or admit you actually have.

Time to bring the evil flashlight to the surface (whew! My name is Benthead and I am a flashaholic) The truely evil 
IWTFSBTMWGMWIPIASWRTIHNUBICEAISSWNLMLIDFTROMLTIHTUIOOTPTHTINATFIBATGTABTBNBTBWBTULSISTPMLSOML 

(I Wanted This Flashlight So Bad That My Wife Got Mad When I Purchased It And She Was Right That It Has No Use But I Can't Ever Admit It Since She Will Never Let Me Live It Down For The Rest Of My Life That I Have To Use It On Occasion To Prove To Her That I Need All The Flashlights I Buy Although The Guy That Always Borrows Things But Never Brings Things Back Won't Borrow That Useless Light So I Suffer To Protect My Last Shred Of Manhood Light)

Although the acronym is rather long, it describes my 5D Cyan LuxeonV Mag mod very well... it sure is bright... great for blinding people and beating them with... uhhhh....


----------



## beezaur (Jan 6, 2006)

Gosh, I guess I was wrong to dismiss these concise and convenient classifications of parlance (CCCP) 

Here are some more for consideration:

WWF -- work week flashlight
WTC -- want to carry
DC -- duty carry
AC -- always carry
WTF -- work tactical flashlight
NAACP -- not always armed carry for patrol

I'm absolutely sure there are more (ASTM).

Scott


----------



## zespectre (Jan 6, 2006)

At this point I feel it my duty to point out that if you can't pronounce it as a single word then it's not an acronym it's an abbreviation.

SCUBA (skoobah) a pronouncable, single, word and thus an acronym.
EDC (eee-deeee-see) just the letters together not a pronouncable word...an abbreviation.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks zespectre
Athough IWTFSBTMWGMWIPIASWRTIHNUBICEAISSWNLMLIDFTROMLTIHTU IOOTPTHTINATFIBATGTABTBNBTBWBTULSISTPMLSOML is an abbreviation, I would consider it an ambomination at this time.


----------



## zespectre (Jan 6, 2006)

he he he, gotta agree with you there. And I thought TANSTAAFL was bad enough!


----------



## magic79 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the PERFECT acronym for this thread:


STOP!


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jan 6, 2006)

A carefully studied EDC set of light will fit be good for Sunday or suite carry, for work, for everything else, anytime and anywhere.
The majority of the persons carries a light following an impulse. Sooner of later, a person will realize the hard way that he carried the wrong light. Like being with a SF G2 during a long blackout in the underground, or replacing a tire with an Arc AAA.
THe best exercize is to find out the set of lights that will fit all dresses, will cover ALL bases of lighting requirement for ALL foreeseable time, and allow some rendundance.
To this basic EDC set, you add specific light for the purpose. Driving at night, I carry an M3T or Z3/KT2 in addition to my basic EDC set. Walking in the evening in the city, I have a G2/6P in addition to the EDC set. 
If I am exended periods in the underground, I have a number of Infinities with me... always in ADDITION to my basic set.
And my basic set is U2 - mod KL1 - ArcAAA. This set is wearable in all occasions and cover all the lighting needs, except long distance spotting. Extreme reliability at all temperatures, and water resistance is part of the requirements for EDC. There is no reason to carry a light that you know it will stop operate if it falls off your hands, as an example. To name one, the unmodded Q3. 
When you REALLY need a light, you will be glad to have the best of the best with you... if it fails, and they fails, you will feel like a foul... in the dark.

Anthony


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 6, 2006)

BentHeadTX said:


> my personal favorite ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL (I Saw It On Candle Power Forums And Had to Buy It Don't Use It But Can't Get Rid Of It Because I Am A Flashaholic Never Carry Light)



That's awesome..... :rock: :laughing: You made my day with that one....


----------



## carrot (Jan 6, 2006)

tron3 said:


> SDC it was created and SDC it shall stand. Period. Sunday can mean different things to different people, not just church. Many people like to go out on Sunday, and dress accordingly.


I don't go out at all on Sunday. Sunday is catch-up-on-sleep day.

---

I also agree we should minimize the usage of acronyms. We may get used to it, but it'll turn off newbies. That, and most of those acronyms can be easily said as a modified EDC -- work EDC, formal EDC, etc. Doesn't work quite right if you expand it and say "work every day carry" or "formal every day carry", but most people will be able to get the point. When I first came on CPF I knew what EDC was already -- it is not unknown outside of CPF, and is fairly easy to pick up from context, but WDC and SDC and the others are more specific and thus harder to guess from the context.

I ignored this thread for half a day and now I don't have a clue what all these acronyms being used are. If we stick to a few _good_ acronyms it'll be okay, but it seems to me we are getting carried away making new acronyms without a real reason -- EDC comes up a lot, but the others do not nearly as much, and it's easier to just say "fancy EDC" than "SDC (Sunday & Dress Carry)" to be newbie friendly. The idea wasn't half bad, but I doubt the many of the acronyms being created spontaneously are used nearly enough to warrant needing an acroym for it.

For instance, saying, "my work light is..." works fine, whereas "my WDC is..." requires some explanation. 

Is typing a few more letters really that hard? I find that it takes little effort to say a full phrase instead of an acronym that may not be fairly universal. Acronyms that are so often used that they are often lowercase and still understood -- scuba, laser, and then internet acronyms -- lol, lmao, rofl, brb, afaik, iirc, and wtf have pretty much graduated to become words, or at least internet words. These are okay, because they've come into such great usage, but coming up with acronyms with very specific usage that may be used rarely seems pointless to me. Sure, making up acronyms is fun... but will estrange newbies.


----------



## xochi (Jan 6, 2006)

The poll looks like it's speaking for the people. I got a new sig line too.:devil:


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 6, 2006)

xochi said:


> The poll looks like it's speaking for the people. I got a new sig line too.:devil:



I had my wife read all the "DC" threads and we were laughing are butt's off. 
That sig line is priceless.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally ...... I'm just looking for my TPF ..... The PERFECT Flashlight 

An ideal light which could be carried everywhere, in any situation, with the features to cover all possible uses/circumstances ...... which would be ..... 

1) the size or an ARC AA (maybe a little shorter)
2) runs on any AA battery
3) fully regulated
4) focusable (flood > spot)
5) multi-level brightness including SOS and Strobe etc
6) one button user interface (Photon?) with clicky on the body as opposed to the bottom (PALight?)
7) power in excess of 100 lumens
8) runtime on single Nimh in excess of 2 hours on max, 100 hours on min
9) multi colour beams including IR and UV (colours could be changed by twisting head?)
10 waterproof body made of hard-wearing (but still attractive) material (PALight?)
11) battery charge level meter (similar to the old Duracell batteries?)
12) included and removable belt clip or keychain attachment
13) a dozen embedded Tritium capsules (for easier location in dark .... OK I just love Trit) 
14) costs no more than $50 
15) special version made of Sterling Silver .....

Maybe in 5 years using nano-technology I guess


----------



## Learjet (Jan 6, 2006)

dim said:


> CQ DX
> QRZ?
> QSL OM
> QTH CPF
> ...


 
I smell Ham.  73's from VK4BKP. :wave:


----------



## Omega Man (Jan 7, 2006)

dim said:


> CQ DX
> QRZ?
> QSL OM
> QTH CPF
> ...


I'm with Lear, I just flashed back to my first Field Day when I was a kid.


----------



## Double_A (Jan 7, 2006)

Heck I can think of a few more-

TPTC - Too pretty to carry
RCL - Rarely Carried Light
NCL - Naked Carry Light (light meant to be carried via lanyard around neck to/from the showers, hey no pockets, what you gonna do?


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 7, 2006)

I,ve also got a DCL Doggie carry light
I use it when walking the dog at night


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jan 7, 2006)

To many acronyms generate QRM.
Keep this at QRP.
73 - 88 from ROL


----------



## tron3 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm abandoning this thread. You guys are such cry babies over simple little acronyms.


----------



## beezaur (Jan 7, 2006)

Abbreviations, I think.

Scott


----------



## xochi (Jan 7, 2006)

I love you Tron! Big warm fuzzies


----------



## greenLED (Jan 7, 2006)

and I love *you*, xochi :laughing:
(no worries, I love you too, tron) :grouphug:
:nana:


----------



## magic79 (Jan 7, 2006)

tron3 said:


> I'm abandoning this thread. You guys are such cry babies over simple little acronyms.


 
I think if you'd paid attention to people's comments early on, you would have perceived the drift that the general opinion was that EDC was sufficient. There was no lack of expressed opinion...about 2:1 in favor of _status quo_.

There is nothing personal here, just most people don't want to make this forum more confusing. Sometimes ideas we think are very good aren't viewed the same way by others. That's just life...no 'crybabies' here...get on with flashlights and fun.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 8, 2006)

Does this mean ISIOCPFAHTBIDUIBCGROIBIAAFNCL abreviation is not a CPF staple? Sorry xochi... Nothing personal, Tron3... there are enough abbreviations, acronyms and bin codes floating around this forum EDC, CPF, Lux1, LuxIII, LuxV, BB500, BB400, MMMag, R2H, WX1S (some in my signature) Then start throwing in SF, HDS and a few model numbers L1P, M6, U2 among others and things get confusing. 

It is Sunday and my EDC is on my keychain and all is well on CPF.


----------



## markdi (Jan 8, 2006)

how about enc and snc

every night carry and sunday night carry.

ssm-kmn

Mark D.


----------



## tron3 (Jan 8, 2006)

greenLED said:


> and I love *you*, xochi :laughing:
> (no worries, I love you too, tron) :grouphug:
> :nana:


 
You guys are weirding me out with all this man love. <slowly backs out of room>
:sweat:

By the way, a true flashaholic salutes with his lights. Let's get them!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 8, 2006)

After reading through pages of this and the other linked (and now fortunately closed) thread it finally became clear to me ... you are actually serious about this? oo: :sick2: :huh:

Oh boy ...  ... this has so little benefit and will actually only cause problems ... I admit I am at a loss of words :green:
Guess I'll just throw in my support for the army of opposing members and leave it at that.

Oh wait ... one more thing:



tron3 said:


> My definitions are clear, concise and meaningful. Since they are already in use by many members, they are here to stay and you can't stop it.



I just wanted to repeat this phrase so that you can look at it a few weeks or months from now and learn something about life, humans, pride and the validity of predictions.

Do you really think those ridiculous creations of yours will survive the hardship of time flying by only because you say so ... to stimulate your ego while at the same time being a nuisance to others?

A lot of people have thought they had power over language ... and they were wrong. So will you.

bernhard


----------



## Lobo (Jan 8, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> After reading through pages of this and the other linked (and now fortunately closed) thread it finally became clear to me ... you are actually serious about this?


 
The "where have you been with your lights?" thread is even funnier.
Tron, you're my boy!


----------

